# Wood in contact with soil - moisture barrier?



## azita (Dec 5, 2016)

There is wood siding at the base of my porch that extends underground behind a flower bed. This means that there is soil touching the wood. In order to avoid rot and insect damage, I want to dig away the soil and install a moisture barrier.

What material should I use to keep water from the soil off of the wood? Any tips?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the site. That is a good catch and it does need to be addressed but you are only thinking of the moisture in the dirt. There is often moisture behind the siding and moisture wicking up thru foundations that need to have air exposure to keep things dry. What kind of siding do you have?, how deep is it in the soil? how long has it been like this?
What is the foundation of the porch?


----------



## joecaption (Dec 6, 2016)

Post a picture so we can see what your seeing.


----------



## azita (Dec 12, 2016)

Photos below. Looks like the wood in between concrete foundation corners goes down about 8 inches. What should I use to cover it?

http://coruralhealth.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_5318.jpg
http://coruralhealth.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_5317.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2016)

I would dig it out and remove all the damaged wood and see what damage is done behind and then look at needed repairs and then look at what can be done to have a planter there that won't damage the house.

When this was done the siding should have been removed, a peel and stick would have been added to completely seal the wall down to the foundation that would have been covered with galvanized sheet steel and the siding would have stopped well above the dirt level.

The same will apply now you just have to see what repairs are needed.


----------



## azita (Dec 12, 2016)

Can you link to any info on the process with the peel and stick/sheet metal that you mentioned? Thank you for the help.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2016)

The metal over it is to protect it from sun and dirt and it looks more like the concrete, it wants to be tucked behind the tar paper or house wrap above.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9mwBElewQA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2016)

See the metal against the wall by the stairs where the stairs were higher than the foundation.


----------



## azita (Dec 14, 2016)

Given that I only need about 60 square ft of the adhesive wrap, do you have any less expensive options? Or, rather, options that are available in smaller quantities?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2016)

We use the same stuff for window installations and it comes in width up to 12" wide
Something like this. Use the brush on primer with it
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.blueskin-weather-barrier-6-inch.1000403475.html

Once you get into it you may find some damage to the sheeting or framing, all that wants to addressed before closing it back up.


----------

